# UPDATE : New Photos and new mods



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

thought id update you guys with the new mods on the car

spacers, Temporary wheels , all red rear end , debadged grill ,

would really like some comments guys as i have no idea in what direction to take the car now! im a very big fan of the Decked look but i cant decide on rims ect... anyway here are the photos


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I like that mate, did you have the rear spoiler removed?

Not sure what direction to go in. You cant go any lower with the ap's


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i know which is a shame really! as its not as low as id hoped!

as for the spoiler no i didnt have it removed its a genuine origional audi TT i wanna kill u at high speed car lol


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

That is the only down side to them


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

like the ride height mate
as ive said before these are on my list
when funds allow
if you decide to sell them to get ower letme know :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I really like it mate. Smoked corners next maybe?


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

what spacers ar you running on the rear??

if it was me and i counldnt lower it anymore i think oid stick a spacer on the rear with an extra 10mm. i dont think you would need to lower it anymore then the stance would be better. just imo tho.

agree with smoked corners.....


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Good call ^ 25mm spacer mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks really good 

Forgot to block your plate on the 2nd pic, if that bothers you?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i did realise with the plate haha nah it doesnt bother metbh i just blank themin pic because i think plates are fugly!

25mm spacers would be a good call! and smoked corners? where? how much?

cheers fellas


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

smoked corners from the tt shop i think about £65, Was can do the fitting if your not up to it. Means opening up the headlights.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

JamesR said:


> i did realise with the plate haha nah it doesnt bother metbh i just blank themin pic because i think plates are fugly!
> 
> 25mm spacers would be a good call! and smoked corners? where? how much?
> 
> cheers fellas


pm jbell for spacers mate and then smoked corners are from the tt shop and are 70quid delivered.


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks well nice mate liking that alot


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

thanks for the kind comments fellas means alot!


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

looking nice mate 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

love the grill  , it doesnt look that low and at first view i wouldnt have thought you had coilovers fitted.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

i totally agree with u mate ! its not low enough! but when its parked next to a standard TT theres a major difference arghhh it drives me crazy haha


----------

